# Halt when being recalled



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you have any tips on getting my dog to halt when he is coming back to me when called? I can get Wylie (almost 4 years old) to stop running towards me at about 30 feet away, but them he creeps forward step by step. He REALLY wants to get close. :grin2:


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this for formal competition? I usually give the down command and he downs. I can say "stay" and he stops moving. Or I says sit, and he stops moving and sits. 

I think if the dog knows his commands and knows there are repercussions for not following them, he will do as you command.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Start closer to him at first,just a few feet away.Add distance gradually.It's hard for them when they really just want to come to youDon't forget to praise the heck out of him every time!
Another thing that helps is to teach a moving down or stand as he's heeling.It acclimates them to stop quickly.Have fun!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Look up foot targets or platform training


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Start closer to him at first,just a few feet away.Add distance gradually.It's hard for them when they really just want to come to youDon't forget to praise the heck out of him every time!
> Another thing that helps is to teach a moving down or stand as he's heeling.It acclimates them to stop quickly.Have fun!


This worked for Deja perfectly. I just call her name and she comes for that always, then I tell her "Down" or "Sit" when she is on her way to me at an unpredictable distance. I use "Here!" for the recall and never stop her then as I want her solid on this everytime.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

No this isn't for competition. I'm just keeping his mind busy! :doggieplayball:
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Denise Fenzi has the philosophy of "what's more than...?" What's more than stopping when cued to in a recall? Backing up. When you cue the halt, have him back up a few steps. He can't creep forward if he's going backwards.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We started on this a few days ago after seeing your thread I thought I'd try it. My working line male is a crack up, he hits the ground like he's sliding into home plate.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Start closer to him at first,just a few feet away.Add distance gradually.It's hard for them when they really just want to come to youDon't forget to praise the heck out of him every time!
> Another thing that helps is to teach a moving down or stand as he's heeling.It acclimates them to stop quickly.Have fun!


I'm a bad owner lately and haven't been working on this, but we've been working a moving down or stand. We've also been working a drop on recall from a short distance. Both approaches have worked for us, allowing for the fact that I haven't been terribly consistent with working obedience lately.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

Saying sit or wait will get my dogs ass directly to the ground no matter where he is. Wait works as sit and stay in one word since I use it when he leaves his kennel and in and out of doors.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I'm a bad owner lately and haven't been working on this, but we've been working a moving down or stand. We've also been working a drop on recall from a short distance. Both approaches have worked for us, allowing for the fact that I haven't been terribly consistent with working obedience lately.


It's hard to work your dog much when you're up to your waist in snow,lol!Maybe in the driveway for a few minutes Then comes the mud,then we can get back to it.


----------

